# boxes



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

As I look, I see people are putting their soap into little boxes, do any of you do this? Carolyn


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Well for me I want people to see my soap, so front and back label smaller than the soap, and shrink wrap. I think the box hides it all.

just my 2 pennys worth

Sheryl


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Well that kinda what I thought, some of the boxes have openings. but you sure wouldn't see the soap. Carolyn


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

lol who's doing the shrink wrapping?????


I think w/the box it would loose some appeal I want to be able to see the soap myself.....sometimes the pretty swirls or interesting tops can be your biggest seller and if they can't see that then it looses some appeal......

Just my opinion lol I'm gonna go back to labelling and shrink wrapping that is after I polish :crazy2


----------



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

I was using the boxes but have switched to a clear wrapping. I found that the soaps sold well at market when I was there with samples but did not do as well on store shelves.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

My soaps are round, so I do shrink wrapping since they don't fit in a rectangle/square box. Then I print round labels, and tie a nice bow around the top:

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I tried the boxes for a more expensive soap so there would be an obvious difference between it and my regular soaps. I had too many people tell me they didn't need a box. For some reason they thought they were paying more for a box.

Back to shrink wrapping all of my soaps and I use the boxes when I am giving someone a gift. Probably have a 10 year supply of gift boxes. My boxes have a large oval cutout in the center. The kraft ones held up well but the shiny white ones showed every spot and scuff.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use to do specialty boxes also....one for my lard bar with a cute pink pig on it, and one for my Don't Smoke the Soap, with a 'leaf' on the box, which now if the SOS Smoked Bud is any good, may get a comeback. Vicki


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

I do organza bags, business like card for the label and the nicest looking side of the bar showing. That way people can smell through the bag. Since every order I have done has been at a conference or on our property.


----------

